# asian themed soaps



## reallyrita (Jul 19, 2008)

these are a few soaps I made last week.  The white one on the left is a Rice Flower shea scented lard soap, the middle one is a Nori soap made with bits of seaweed, and the green one is green tea soap made with powdered green tea from the Japanese market.  It smells wonderful!

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8007 ... apsrg6.jpg


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome photo!


----------



## Lane (Jul 19, 2008)

Loooove the pic! They look great


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 19, 2008)

DH took the photos...I did the "posing " of the soaps...LOL!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2008)

That makes you the *stylist*. That's the fancy term they use in the ad biz :wink: .


----------



## IanT (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 19, 2008)

Love them!  Feng Shui came to mind.  Nice photo, too.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 19, 2008)

They all look great, but I'm especially drawn to the seaweed one. 8)


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2008)

I love your soaps.  Good job!!!

Laurie


----------



## digit (Jul 20, 2008)

These are beautiful! And your "styling" is super!!    

I agree with Paul.....the middle one is speaking to me. Just looks like it is soft and creamy.

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you!....and now for something different....I will be posting tomorrow my swirling disaster pics!!!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 21, 2008)

oh, lovely!!!

I bet that swirling 'disaster' will still be cool. some of the biggest 'messed up' ones are the coolest


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Makes me want a soothing bath with a hot cup of jasmine green tea tubside!


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 23, 2008)

FABULOUS !!! my oldest would love them an those containers also


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 23, 2008)

Fanastic Job!  I especially like the background "posing" you used!  Great job on that and your soaps!!


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 23, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------

